# New Stereo Integrity Mag Proto: Testing



## lilmaniac2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Not sure if you guys know me or not, but I've done a number of reviews for company's over at CA.com and SSA. Here is my most recent review me and JimJ, resident SQ guru for my area, did of the newest SI mag proto.

Sorry no pics, this is a ugly proto, finished product will have some cosmetic changes, when the updated proto arrives to the guys @ Si pictures will be posted, until then you will have to wait in suspense

Me and Jim spent a few hours listening to the Mag in his vehicle with a number of difference sources, and in different boxes. If you have questions for Jim you will probably have to post them on the original thread on SSA 

Link Here: http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15745&st=0&gopid=353051&#entry353051



> First of all, I'd like to thank Nick Lemons for giving me an opportunity to audition this latest version of the Mag 12"... :thanx:
> 
> Chad Hicks and I auditioned this driver in my '94 E-150, under the exact same test conditions used for other listening sessions we've done. Power was provided by a PG Tantrum T1200.1, set to 800W @ 4 ohms. In use, the woofer needed nowhere near that level of power to reach its full potential, IMO. Enclosure used was 1 cubic foot, sealed. The woofer was lowpassed @ 63Hz, 24dB/oct.
> 
> ...



My review will follow the same format as Jim's for consistency sake.

A big thanks for Nick for allowing a basshead like myself the opportunity to play with a driver so far from my normal exposure to the large SPL drivers that take a ton of power. The mag is certainly a unique driver.

Jim and I auditioned this driver in his '94 E-150, under the exact same test conditions used for other listening sessions we've done. Power was provided by a PG Tantrum T1200.1, set to 800W @ 4 ohms. In use, the woofer needed nowhere near that level of power to reach its full potential, IMO. Enclosure used was 1 cubic foot, sealed. The woofer was lowpassed @ 63Hz, 24dB/oct.

*INITIAL THOUGHTS:*

When I first recieved this prototype I am used to seeing very "unique" ways of shipping. Items ranging from pool noodles and foam to packing peanuts are common to find. However with this proto the shipping was double boxed and I would guess to be very close to the packaging that will be used for production models. The build quality was excellent and to be honest I was a bit concerned to begin with when I realized how unique this driver would be. I was very surprised to see very clean glue joints and neatly soldered terminals.

*WHAT'S TO LIKE:*

I won't go into as much detail as Jim did for the sealed review, but honestly this driver was designed to be used in a sealed box and will only be recommend to be used in a sealed box. Ported drastically reduces the power handling due to the soft suspension used. After all this driver was designed to be a low cost, small mounting depth, small box driver. Nick aimed for a 1 cf sealed box for this driver and hit it dead on. I would think a smaller box would do ok and a slightly larger box wouldn't be horrible, but 1cf is where its at. Sealed this driver excelled and took all the amp wanted. I even found a Young Jeezy CD in Jim's cd case to throw at the mag and it sounded good, for the source used. It played as loud as the ported 12" driver Jim daily drives with.

*WHAT'S NOT TO LIKE:*

Well in case you haven't figured it out from the previous statements in this review, ported is not the enclosure for this driver. Now I know this will concern some of you, but you have to realize the way this driver was designed, you don't need the larger ported box to compensate for lack of output as it has plenty sealed. By using the recommended 1cf sealed box and 600-800 watts of power you will have one of the most impressive sounding subwoofer setups around, and still have respectable output. Now if you are only concerned with loudness this driver obviously isnt for you, but if you are looking for a nice sounding driver, especially if you have limited space, this is the driver for you.

One other issue that I haven't had a chance to discuss with Nick and is a very very minor issue is the terminals. The basket is painted and I suspect that it is insulated so this probably isn't an issue, but I will state it now. The wire going through the terminals, because of the slim basket design, comes close to the basket if your not careful installing it. As I said this is a minor issue and if installed properly you wont have to worry about it, but it may be something to be addressed now that saves a few headaches for installers.

*OVERALL*:

When I first installed this driver and began listening to it with Jim I was very impressed with it. Something that comes to mind is Jim saying, " I am going to have a hard time recommending Vanadiums when the mag sounds this good, especially at is price point." I believe that sums up my opinion of the mag in one sentence.

Low price, Small box, low power requirements, all with the quality of Si products, I'd say a match made in heaven.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Never used a mag, but cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

"Resident SQ guru"...I think you're being a little too generous


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Low price = ???


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

it's been like four years but i owned one of the first magnum D2 15's from the first batch in a 3cf sealed box with ample bracing. That thing was incredible, i hardly ever used it to it's full potential (not much of a bass head) but good lord could that thing shake you if it wanted to. easily the most efficient driver i've owned, hit LOWS with extreme authority (like i haven't heard different ported setups do), and was utterly enjoyable. I'd be lying if i said i didnt miss it.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

dBassHz said:


> Low price = ???


I believe under 275 shipped...


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

So when's this thing going to be available?


----------



## lilmaniac2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Should be availible in the coming months, I know spring 08 was the projected date for completion. This week the final proto will be done and as long as the cosmetics are on par they will go into production .


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

How does this one compare to the last-gen SI Mag? I have one, just curious if it's worth upgrading or not.


----------



## lilmaniac2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a totally different monster, the new mag won't soak up as much power or get as loud as the current mag, but it will blend better and has more of a "warm" sound to it.


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

birdie2000 said:


> How does this one compare to the last-gen SI Mag? I have one, just curious if it's worth upgrading or not.


IMHO, it's an improvement.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Update... I've been following this on ca.com and for what it's worth it looks like the new MAg is going to be $249 shipped and the BM is going to be $149 shipped.


----------



## lilmaniac2 (Feb 25, 2008)

how about some pictures 

http://stereointegrity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29






























> The Mag and BM are going to be equipped with a custom, flush, gasket with "Stereo Integrity" raised on the top. The gasket tooling was finished this past Thursday so I will post a picture of the sample as soon as I get it. For now, the pictures that I took do NOT have the gasket pictured.
> 
> I'll post up more information about both the Mag and the BM such as exactly what each of the models are going to be equipped with for production.
> 
> PS: Our logo and "Mag D2" are etched into the back of the basket. No screen printing there!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

lilmaniac2 said:


> Its a totally different monster, the new mag won't soak up as much power or get as loud as the current mag, but it will blend better and has more of a "warm" sound to it.


Why wouldn't it "get as loud?" Less xmax? Less sturdy coil?


----------



## jacka (Jul 12, 2006)

good review, can't wait til its released


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

> Why wouldn't it "get as loud?" Less xmax? Less sturdy coil?


From what I understand, it will get as loud or louder with 1000W... but it does not have the ability to take obscene amounts of power like the previous generation. 1000W is about the limit. They're also recommending a sealed environment only.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

lilmaniac2 said:


> Not sure if you guys know me or not, but I've done a number of reviews for company's over at CA.com and SSA. Here is my most recent review me and JimJ, resident SQ guru for my area, did of the newest SI mag proto.
> 
> Sorry no pics, this is a ugly proto, finished product will have some cosmetic changes, when the updated proto arrives to the guys @ Si pictures will be posted, until then you will have to wait in suspense
> 
> ...


good guy here when it comes to sub reviews and most other system knowledge.


----------



## rollaxphile (Jan 30, 2008)

I honestly can't wait for this sub to come out.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That's one SHARP looking sub!! I like the pics so far. What's the cone made of?


----------



## zucchero (Mar 25, 2008)

going by the various posts this seems to be perfect sub for a SQ set up.i am looking for a sub which will really blend with my front stage which happens to be a dynaudio 242.what do you guy say???


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> Why wouldn't it "get as loud?" Less xmax? Less sturdy coil?


In a big, massive, heavy, 1500+ watt, ported installation, the new Mag will not keep up with the old Mag. The coil is much shorter on the new Mag and the suspension is optimized for 1 cubic foot sealed, so it won't take well to large vented enclosures. However, in a comparisson where the new Mag in 1 cubic foot is compared to the old Mag in 1.5 cubic feet, both with 1000 watts or less, the new Mag will go lower and play louder than the current Mag...all while sounding a LOT better. 

Coil-wise though, our new motor/coil is actually more resistant to coil rocking than our previous coil due to how much shorter it is. 

SQ, there's no comparisson IMO. The new Mag spanks the previous Mag. In loudness - the new Mag was as loud as Jim's ported TC9-based driver with the same amount of power. 

I think we hit the nail on the head with the new design!  

PS: Thanks for all the comments on the looks of the new drivers. I absolutely LOVE the looks of it. The etching on the back plate is my favorite.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The cone is made of a combination of paper, carbon fiber and fiberglass strands, along with a few other things.  Before anyone asks, the surround is rubber (was chosen for design reasons first and foremost (compliance) and longevity).


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the answers. It's always good to see a fellow NC guy doing well.

Zach


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I *love* this new Mag -- the sound is fantastic. I have owned one or more of every generation Mag... this one does indeed "spank" the other Mag in terms of SQ and blending capacity.

That is saying alot as the previous Mags were fantastic.

Nick really out-did himself this time.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

has prices been posted yet?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

> has prices been posted yet?


See page 2.  

$249 shipped is the word.


----------

